# Tate Press - Push or Pull?



## Phineas (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been reading about the Tate Press today and, after watching video demonstrations, I can't figure out if it's a push or pull exercise. It seems to start as a pull but half way into the exercise it seems to become a push. Can someone clear this up for me, please?

Thank you.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't see any pull in it?

It would be no different then any other type of press movement.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 21, 2009)

Link to a video or description?


----------



## Phineas (Sep 21, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Link to a video or description?



YouTube - Tate press

I thought the pull would be at the beginning, where the arms are bent and the triceps pull his arms straight at the elbow (at which point I see the press).


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 21, 2009)

No pull in there, its just a variation on the bench press crossed with a tricep extension of some sort.

A push is generally a movement which moves the weight away from you, and a pull moves the weight towards you. In this Tate press, the weight is being pushed away from him.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2009)

Hmpf.  Id rather do them unilateral if I want a full ROM.  Otherwise, Im half assing it and I have no choice cuz the damn DBs would hit!


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 21, 2009)

I like JM press better, but I think it's because of a problem I have with my forearms.  Tate presses hurt them a lot.

It's definitely a pushing movement.


----------



## nni (Sep 21, 2009)

i experience discomfort with the tate press as well.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 21, 2009)

hmm, i didn't even think about this until now but it kind of looks like a close-grip bench press but with dumbbells


----------

